# PSA- Greenlife lithium ion batteries



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Purchased two 12v 50 ah in Oct 2017 for an Ulterra trolling motor and house/starting, price $630 ea. In March 2021 one failed on the Wednesday of a week in Choko. Emailed Greenlife and paid $94 pro rata for being 4 months out of free replacement warranty. Warranty was supposedly 5 years with free replacement within three years. This month the second battery failed on the Wednesday of a week in Flamingo. Contacted Greenlife who responded that the warranty for the original version was four years and the new version is three years and "the cost has increased for certain models due to the supply chain issue". I replied "Thank You, I'll let all my friends and acquaintances know", so I am.

I just ordered an Ionic, which is made locally, with an 11 year warranty for $349.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ionic are made here? Interesting, I was looking.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

I was debating switching the trolling battery which is currently a group 27. Is 50ah enough for a day of trolling (a 12v 55lb) the flats?

thanks for the info seems like a deal.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Rookiemistake said:


> I was debating switching the trolling battery which is currently a group 27. Is 50ah enough for a day of trolling (a 12v 55lb) the flats?
> 
> thanks for the info seems like a deal.



I had a 50ah conventional battery that lasted all day and more but I mainly use mine to cross creeks from one flat to another. Creek bottoms are too soft to pole.


----------



## WatermanGB (Jan 25, 2019)

Greenlife OFF the list...... Check...I was in the market to..will check Ionic Thanks for the PSA...don't take care of your customers and you want have any customers.


----------



## Donnie (Aug 25, 2015)

Rookiemistake said:


> I was debating switching the trolling battery which is currently a group 27. Is 50ah enough for a day of trolling (a 12v 55lb) the flats?
> 
> thanks for the info seems like a deal.


I had two of the Ionic 50AH's and they were great for most standard fishing. I ran them in a couple of tournaments in Louisiana and pushing them hard through the grass in the marsh put a strain on them. The folks at Lithium Hub that sell the Ionic batteries were great to deal with and I upgraded to two 100AH batteries. I've rarely even put a dent in them regardless of where I run them, or how long. Even in tournaments I don't charge them unless it's more than a two-day event. The weight went from 16.5 lbs. each to 28 each so I picked up 22 lbs. They're also Bluetooth so you can monitor charge levels and if it's charging or not from your phone. Also they appear to have a Sale going on because the batteries are definitely cheaper now versus what I paid for them last year.


----------



## 35spline (Mar 21, 2020)

Donnie said:


> I had two of the Ionic 50AH's and they were great for most standard fishing. I ran them in a couple of tournaments in Louisiana and pushing them hard through the grass in the marsh put a strain on them. The folks at Lithium Hub that sell the Ionic batteries were great to deal with and I upgraded to two 100AH batteries. I've rarely even put a dent in them regardless of where I run them, or how long. Even in tournaments I don't charge them unless it's more than a two-day event. The weight went from 16.5 lbs. each to 28 each so I picked up 22 lbs. They're also Bluetooth so you can monitor charge levels and if it's charging or not from your phone. Also they appear to have a Sale going on because the batteries are definitely cheaper now versus what I paid for them last year.


I have the 125ah Ionic on my Maverick as the only battery. It starts the Yamaha 90 2 stroke and runs everything else including the 12v troller. I fished it real hard with wind in Louisiana for 5 days straight last fall and I could not get it below 72% on any single day. I think it is 34lbs and I took out 100lbs of agm's.


----------



## FishyGunner81 (May 9, 2018)

Ionic batteries are made in China not in the USA I'll take pictures of the boxes later. I recently ordered two 50ah batteries for my 24v Minn Kota, HPX18 with only myself and my 8 year old on board no real winds or current. Started at 10:35am with 97% charged fish until 3 with both batteries ending the day at 49%. I only used full power once to cross a small section of open water. This was the second time I used the batteries and wanted to get a decent test to see if I could stay with the 50ah or if I should send them back and get the 100ah. The first time out I only fish for a few hours and ended the day at 65% (windy as hell) which made me a little worried these would not be enough. 

After the second day of testing I decided the two 50ah are not enough for this setup. I know someone is going to say you still had 49% how much more do you need. With having the batteries drain down this low you'll basically need to charge each time you go out which will cause the batteries to go through more cycles then needed if you went with the 100ah and would most likely end the day around 70-80%. Which would result in fewer charges needed between trips. 

I'll post the screen shots of the app and battery percent a little later one. I will say Ionic definitely has a good customer support and has responded within 24 hours of each email. I'd highly recommend if you have a 24v setup and you use the trolling motor a decent amount go with the 100ah if not you could get away with the 50ah.


----------



## Donnie (Aug 25, 2015)

FishyGunner81 said:


> Ionic batteries are made in China not in the USA I'll take pictures of the boxes later. I recently ordered two 50ah batteries for my 24v Minn Kota, HPX18 with only myself and my 8 year old on board no real winds or current. Started at 10:35am with 97% charged fish until 3 with both batteries ending the day at 49%. I only used full power once to cross a small section of open water. This was the second time I used the batteries and wanted to get a decent test to see if I could stay with the 50ah or if I should send them back and get the 100ah. The first time out I only fish for a few hours and ended the day at 65% (windy as hell) which made me a little worried these would not be enough.
> 
> After the second day of testing I decided the two 50ah are not enough for this setup. I know someone is going to say you still had 49% how much more do you need. With having the batteries drain down this low you'll basically need to charge each time you go out which will cause the batteries to go through more cycles then needed if you went with the 100ah and would most likely end the day around 70-80%. Which would result in fewer charges needed between trips.
> 
> I'll post the screen shots of the app and battery percent a little later one. I will say Ionic definitely has a good customer support and has responded within 24 hours of each email. I'd highly recommend if you have a 24v setup and you use the trolling motor a decent amount go with the 100ah if not you could get away with the 50ah.


@FishyGunner81 

That's exactly what I did. The 50 AH batteries just weren't enough for me, but I've fished days without having to charge with the 100 AH batteries. And yes the batteries are not made in the US. The distributor is in Mooresville, NC.


----------



## FishyGunner81 (May 9, 2018)

Here’s what the app looks like.


----------

